
Intel about AMDs Competitive Profile - moehm
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/c5nb01/amd_competitive_profile_where_we_go_toetotoe_why/
======
Jyaif
Lots of talk about challenging times ahead. I always thought that Intel had an
ace up their sleeve that they just needed to polish a bit for the release, but
it looks like I was wrong.

~~~
RealStickman
If they could Intel would have launched 10nm desktop cpus by now. Also there
was a leaked Roadmap until 2021 which didn't show any desktop 10nm parts. The
next few years are going to be dominated by AMD.

